# My horses penis keeps um dropping? Please help quickly!



## Emma7442

I am having a load of people around to watch me ride today but my horse has a habit of dropping his penis out every single time I ride. 

Is there a way I can decently stop him doing this or make it go back in?


Thanks and sorry if this sounds gross.


----------



## PoptartShop

Hmm, is he a gelding or stallion? lol.
I think that's normal, he's probably just relaxing or something. It happens!


----------



## Emma7442

He is a gelding. Any ideas to get him to suck it back in? Its so embarissing.


----------



## Sara

Only thing I can think of is to work him briskly...most males (equine or otherwise) don't like to flop around when they're running. Other than that...just be happy that he feels that safe and relaxed around you


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

This is just normal guy horse stuff.. He must feel comfortable and safe around you! Thats a good thing! :lol: 

Just be all grown up about it and if OTHER people say something just give them the 'ol... C'mon guys really...3rd grade again? and eyeball them like they should be embarrased. OR ... What I usually do...Say something like..."ya...impressive isn't it! " :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emma7442

Thanx Lol 

It is good he feels comfortable around me.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yess, it is!  Think of it like that. Might be embarrassing but just don't pay attention to it.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Hah, this may sound kind of harsh, but I know of one lady who shows a lot of young stud colts. When they get . . . excited . . . she gives them a little whack. They learn to keep it in when they are working.


----------



## notorious_

LadyDreamer said:


> Hah, this may sound kind of harsh, but I know of one lady who shows a lot of young stud colts. When they get . . . excited . . . she gives them a little whack. They learn to keep it in when they are working.



I know someone that does that too, she takes a big rag and smacks it as hard as she can, and they don't do it to often!
if its that embarrassing then this seems like a way to go about it.


----------



## PoptartShop

That is a bit harsh, but I think just letting the horse be is easier...some horses may not react to that well, lol. :lol:


----------



## AKPaintLover

PoptartShop said:


> That is a bit harsh, but I think just letting the horse be is easier...some horses may not react to that well, lol. :lol:


Also, stud colts dropping is different than a gelding dropping when relaxed. I usually back or circle my stud when he drops. Hence, dropping = work.


----------



## kchfuller

i just have to share this ... yesterday i was at a schooling show and we were waiting for my classes and there was a stud colt in a halter class that saw something he liked and his down stairs friend came alert and he was dancing all around and that friend was flopping all over .. yes we laughed like no other but i think he realized that is was uncomfortable to have it wacking all over and he stopped ... totally random i know but we got a kick out of it! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL that is kinda funny!


----------



## EquiSoup

Mine drops when he's being brushed and it's warm and sunny. Relaxation. If I'm riding and he does it, he usually has to pee. 
I'd just work him, unless he does have to pee...which it doesn't sound like that's his problem.


----------



## Emma7442

Lol

He only dropped it out once yesterday and I just made him walk a few steps and he sucked it back up


----------



## PoptartShop

Haha good.


----------



## love-a-hero

> Hah, this may sound kind of harsh, but I know of one lady who shows a lot of young stud colts. When they get . . . excited . . . she gives them a little whack. They learn to keep it in when they are working.


We do that too.


----------



## horsietori

PLEASE don't hit is penis.... How would you like to be slapped with something on your vagina or penis every time you were relaxed???????? Every time he drops, make him work. You can INJURE his penis by hitting him!!!!!! Especially the tip of his penis. The tip of any animal's penis or the clitoris is EXTREMELY sensitive. When you clean his sheath, teach him to "drop it" and "hide it." Eventually he will learn to put it away.


----------



## AlexS

horsietori said:


> Eventually he will learn to put it away.


I am sure that in the 5 years since this thread was started, he probably has.


----------



## Chiilaa

AlexS said:


> I am sure that in the 5 years since this thread was started, he probably has.


Exactly. Although I would love to know what search terms dragged this necro thread up ****.


----------



## Captain Evil

Emma7442 said:


> I am having a load of people around to watch me ride today but my horse has a habit of dropping his penis out every single time I ride.
> 
> Is there a way I can decently stop him doing this or make it go back in?


A good wrap of Duct tape? No, no, just kidding! As everyone has said, he is just relaxed and comfortable with you, and having him work a little bit is a good tactic. You are lucky in a way; many people can't get near their horses there, and have to have them sedated to do simple routine cleaning. Be gentle with him, and keep a sense of humor about it...


----------



## Golden Horse

AlexS said:


> I am sure that in the 5 years since this thread was started, he probably has.


Or it fell off:lol:


----------



## WSArabians

I'm not the only one who started a penis thread?! :shock:

I LOL'ed this whole thread. :lol:


----------



## DriftingShadow

OP- at least it is just sitting there and letting it hang loosely. Drifter likes to *ahem* play with it (which he gets in major trouble for). I have been told by my vet this could be because he was gelded at 6 after having already bred.

Y'know what they say! Boys will be boys  Drifter's is always hanging out as long as we arent riding. When I walk up, it comes up to say hey. As long as he isnt "disrespectful" with it, I dont care. Its actually helped me spot a bout of colic. I walked up, it didnt come out - and that couple with some other things- I knew something was up.


----------



## Thunderspark

He obviously so totally relaxed with you, that is a good thing.....I wouldn't be embarassed about that.....people who don't know that of course don't understand why they drop it when they are relaxed!


----------



## Chiilaa

Guys, this post is from 2008. It's nearly 5 years old. If the OP is still here, she either has dealt with his happy self, or doesn't care about it anymore


----------



## 66Domino

Check his sheath! Horses need good hygiene care too, especially geldings. Some horses can get large beans inside the sheath that make it uncomfortable for them to retract. If you do not know how to clean the sheath, see if there is an experienced horse person at your barn who can show you or have the vet do it. This is an important part of maintains your horse's health and comfort.

For the occasional time they drop a "gentle" pat on the belly behind the girth is enough. Please don't hit him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino

Chiilaa said:


> Guys, this post is from 2008. It's nearly 5 years old. If the OP is still here, she either has dealt with his happy self, or doesn't care about it anymore


LOL. Wonder why it showed up in new posts. Hope she's learned how to clean a sheath by now !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil

Oh, how embarrassing. I never noticed how old the thread was. It's like walking into the library and saying a few words with some someone sitting in a chair, never noticing that they are actually dead.


----------

